# Astrex Fur



## Becknutt (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this not the most beautiful bunny you have ever seen?! She is said to be a Mini Rex / English Lop mix. I "borrowed" this pic from bunspace. Hopefully her Mom will be joining the forum and will share more pics with us!


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW...i love astrex fur!!!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 2, 2008)

I first heard of the breed 'astrex' but it looks like a bunny with astrex fur (just google "mythical danes rabbitry"). How does the fur feel? it looks curly to me.


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

I got to meet a very special astrex boy at the SPCA, he really stole my heart . He had an undescended testicle, so they couldn't do a regular neuter on him, they did a vasectomy so he still had all his hormones like an intact bunny.

His fur was SO soft. It almost felt unreal. Yoyo had the cutest little pink ears, looked like a pink housecoat hehe! He looked like a little lamb because of his fur. Such a joy to meet him, I just wish I could have taken him home! 

Mr. Yoyo:

http://bcspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=37079&result=3


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember Yoyo's story. Did he end up getting adopted?


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

To my knowledge he's still up for adoption. He's being very well taken care of and loved, I hope he finds a home soon though! I should e-mail the shelter and update them on Jas and see about him .


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby!!! I would LOVE to see more pics of him!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 2, 2008)

She is very adorable! Long ears, big bunny, soft fur, and tort in color....wooooo!!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup, according to Spring, the SPCA is a wonderful SPCA! However, that SPCA is being forced to shut down because of all the people who can't stand barking dogs. I will try and follow which SPCA Yoyo will then end up at!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Feb 5, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> I got to meet a very special astrex boy at the SPCA, he really stole my heart . He had an undescended testicle, so they couldn't do a regular neuter on him, they did a vasectomy so he still had all his hormones like an intact bunny.
> 
> His fur was SO soft. It almost felt unreal. Yoyo had the cutest little pink ears, looked like a pink housecoat hehe! He looked like a little lamb because of his fur. Such a joy to meet him, I just wish I could have taken him home!
> 
> ...


He looks like a little rabbit-sheep:biggrin2: Right colour even (although I've seen a few black and spotted sheep too..) 
Sasuke's fur was a bit curled when he was a kit, but not quite astrex... he grew up to be a normal standard rex like both of his parents.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Right color for WHITE sheep :X

We raise black faced blue (and white but I like the black faced blue).... 

He is cute.... I want! I want both!


----------



## Spring (Feb 5, 2008)

He's very cute!  Such a sweetie too. I sent an e-mail to the SPCA asking how he was. He's still tugging at my hearts, I hope he finds a wonderful home soon!


----------

